# '08 23krs



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Just posted my first question in the campsite forum, but thought I'd chime in here as well.

We are the proud owners of a brand new '08 23KRS. I am however a little hesitant on the TV. It's an '05 Mountaineer with the class III/IV tow package. We'll see how it goes. I see an F250 in my future.

Had to have the toy hauler though. Can't leave home without the FZ1.









The information you have amassed here regarding Outbacks is impressive. Kudos to everyone who posts their thoughts, ideas and experiences.

Glad to be a new member of the "family" and hopefully I'll be around for awhile.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy your new Roo.

Mark


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats on the 23KRS & Welcome to Outbackers FZ1Dave 

As far as your TV I would be a little hesitant on towing with it too. I would try not to put any weight in the Roo until I upgraded my TV. Also make sure you have a good Weight Distribution Hitch set up with sway control.

Ken


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on the roo, and welcome to the Outbackers... Post often - any question is a good one, they provide great insight (or laughter)...Have fun, and take pictures...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I would agree that a larger tow vehicle is in your future. We haul 2 dirtbikes in our Roo (an additional 500 lbs) and could not imagine towing with anything less than our F150.

Have fun with that ROO! We love ours! (and Welcome to the Roo Cult!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi FZ1Dave
















to Outbackers!

AND Congrats on your new Roo! 









I agree, you're going to want to upgrade on your tv...probably sooner than you think!


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have noticed people flip out when I open the SIDE door and pull my bike out. You will be happy with this setup. Not having your stuff in your living room.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Cool, Another Roo Owner !!!!

I told you the Roos are taking over ......









Mike


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Maybe we could get a Kargaroo section!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Bob556 said:


> Maybe we could get a Kargaroo section!


Sounds like a plan...... How about some Roo rallys where everyone brings their bikes???







Oh, and of course, other Outbackers would be welcome too.









Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome!







You're going to enjoy your new home away from home.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

My first WELCOME and another Roo too.

We are going out for the first time this weekend so I will do up a report







.

I like the idea of a Roo Rally with all the bikes...and everyone else too









John.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new Roo and Welcome to Outbackers!

-CC


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome folks.









Five Outbackers- We did get the weight distribution hitch with sway control. I may be a novice but I'm not crazy enough to try towing without that.









Bob556- Thats exactly why we decided on the KRS. Too many times you're backed up to woods, a cliff or lord knows what. Unloading from the rear just wasn't an option.

A roo get together with the "toys", now _that's_ an idea.


----------



## Bob556 (Mar 16, 2007)

Maybe we could have a Mt Rushmore Rally. Beautiful riding there!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

& Congrats!!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

FZ1Dave and Dizzy,

You guys need to post your location in your signature box. Where are you guys from?

Mike


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Bob556 said:


> Maybe we could have a Mt Rushmore Rally. Beautiful riding there!


Guess I will have to do that dual-sport mod to my bike.....yet another mod!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome and Congrats...

Sorry to say, but a 23krs has a 1100 - 1200 lb tongue weight when loaded...

This will squish your mountaineer...

The first time you tow this with your bike in there, youll be looking for a new tow vehicle. Your mountaineer will be popping a wheelie..

We haul 3 dirtbikes in ours, with a bike weight of about 700 lbs. This makes the tongue incredibly heavy for a 23 foot trailer..

Good Luck

Carey


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Sorry to say, but a 23krs has a 1100 - 1200 lb tongue weight when loaded...
> 
> This will squish your mountaineer...


Thanks for the info and the welcome.

I wasn't aware it would be that much. No doubt, the Mountaineer isn't up to that.

I guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend...


----------



## tuckerroo (Mar 29, 2007)

Congrads on the new roo!! We bought at 28krs in March and LOVE ours!! You will too. I haven't been in the 23, but the garage gives you so much more room! We throw all the clothes and extras up there so the main "house" stays neat. I see a great place for a pack and play when we have kidos...until then our dog Tucker loves the camper as well.

We haul our 28 with a 2500 HD Chevy Gas burner with a Kawasaki Prarie 650 with oversized tires, that just barely fits through the door and my Yamaha Grizzly 450 in the bed of the truck...it's a heavy load, but not too heavy! It pulls like a dream, or so my hubby says.

Enjoy it!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback. Welcome to the group.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks hpapa4.

I just picked up a new F150 for the towing duties as well. Can't wait to take delivery and get out there.


----------

